# Bargain Habitation Service???



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I've just booked a mobile engineer to come to the house next week to do a habitation service for a quoted price of £65. I let you know the outcome.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

paulmold said:


> I've just booked a mobile engineer to come to the house next week to do a habitation service for a quoted price of £65. I let you know the outcome.


Can you let us know what he actually services as opposed to just checking?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

rayc said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> > I've just booked a mobile engineer to come to the house next week to do a habitation service for a quoted price of £65. I let you know the outcome.
> ...


Thats exactly what I'm waiting to find out. He is a very experienced engineer (over 20 years) who had to close his business 12 months ago after a serious injury but now recovered and starting up again as a mobile engineer. I used him in the past to service my caravan.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

paulmold said:


> Can you let us know what he actually services as opposed to just checking?


Indeed. I don't want to pay somebody to tell me my cooker works - I _KNOW_ my cooker works!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Can you let us know what he actually services as opposed to just checking?


That's the relevant point. The Annual "Check" required by warranties is just that but the terms "Check" and "Service" seems to be used as interchangeable words and this may be the case here.

How can anyone give a specific quote for a "service" when they've no idea what spare parts etc are required, after having done a "Check"?

If a "Service" really does cost £65 including any spare parts needed then that's surely a bargain......and your man must be a clairvoyant :lol:


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O If this is for maintaining your warranty is he approved and generally a VAT receipt is usually the evdence required. :?:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't see that a hab CHECK isn't something you do all the while you're using it? maybe once in a while check all the hose connections show no leakage and door/window seals are still good.
Having a check doesn't mean everything will be ok for the next 12 months if you have one.
If I was to buy another van a hab check history would carry no favour with me cos I'd only go by my own inspection.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Morphology said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> > Can you let us know what he actually services as opposed to just checking?
> ...


Exactly. I know one of my hob burners is not burning correctly and I replaced my blown-air heater myself so I want a gas check done more than anything. I'll be watching what he checks/services.
I'll post the results.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think that I would have ascertained what was involved *before* making an appointment, possibly wasting both his and your own time and also parting with 65 British quids........ It is hardly the way to continue or develop a decent constructive working relationship, is it?

Maybe I'm looking at things differently, but surely when dealing with any service provider the rule is to establish very clearly the scope of any work to be carried out and what the agreed fee does and does not cover. Maybe it is because that is also what I do for living as a marine contracts manager! 

A verbal contract isn't worth the paper it is written on (not quite true) and if it isn't in writing, it doesn't exist (also not quite true.....)


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I would say that for £65 he isn't going to do a very good job or is working for peanuts.
My last habitation took 4 hours and the guy said he would not look for things that were working, he would look for things that were not working. He did find several faults on a year old van. All fixed under warranty by the supplying dealer.
If the van is outside warranty then go for the £65 job if it gives you some small peace of mind.
If it is still under warranty, pay for a proper job and hope that he finds something wrong. At least then it can be fixed under warranty. The £65 man may not find a problem which may only come to light when the warranty has expired.
DON'T assume the dealer does a good job either. My last habitation was done by a well known dealer (it was a freebie which may explain) he told me I needed 2 new leisure batteries out of the 4 fitted. There was nothing wrong with them. So that was a case of finding a problem that did not exist and of course not covered by any warranty. As far as finding a problem which did exist and was covered by warranty, they found nothing. As it happens I had the van booked in to the supplying dealer for some warranty work the following week.
Find a good engineer by asking for references from people on this forum.
My recommendation would be Adventure Motorhomes in Bridgwater. I have no connection with Adventure other than being a satisfied customer.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Well the service was undertaken this morning. Firstly he arrived at the appointed time. His first question was ' is there anything you know that need looking at in particular?' He then produced the 'Habitation Check Schedule' that he would be working to. This is as follows (I haven't got a scanner or I would have posted it on here):-

12v electrics - Battery, fridge charge, relays, Zig unit & switches, fuses, battery charge, interior lights, sockets, fan motor, auto ignitors

Damp Check - Seams, Corner rails, waist bands, rubbing straights, cleated joints, hinge bars, roof rails, window rubbers, external lockers, roof lights & vents.

Gas System - Leak test, gas hose (replaced), pipes & unions, gas drop vents, bottle security, cooker hob (adjusted faulty burner) fridge, oven, heater, flues, blown air heating.

Water system - water filter, pump & primer, pressure, hoses & connections, tiptoe switches, pressure switch, micro switches, pressure switch, water flow, taps & drains, water heater (lighting only), cassette toilet (flush only), faucets.

240v electrics - consumer unit, polarity, wiring, charger, sockets, lighting, water heater, fridge, heater.

Took 2 hours, obviously there are items which didn't apply in my MH but I consider this to have been a thorough check and all for the £65 as quoted.


If you need his services in the Wirral, Cheshire or North Wales area, PM me and I'll give his details.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Fair enough, seems like you got a very thorough job for the price. A mobile engineer who carried out much the same tests and report a couple of years ago charged me about £100, which I then thought was cheap, so I reckon you got a bargain. Cheers


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds good, was it the CaravanMan by any chance?

We are in Chester and he advertises at our storage site. No idea if he's any good though.

Not sure if I'm allowed to mention a business name. Sorry if I'm not.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

No not the Caravanman.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Most of that is being checked all the time you're using it. It works or it dont :lol:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



Techno100 said:


> Most of that is being checked all the time you're using it. It works or it dont :lol:


Can you see a gas leak, on the heating, or the cooker, because I for sure carnt, and they will still work.
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Leaks don't just happen on solid pipework unless someone did a bad job in the first place. If it gives people peace of mind and others a living that's fine.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



Techno100 said:


> Leaks don't just happen on solid pipework unless someone did a bad job in the first place. If it gives people peace of mind and others a living that's fine.


Leaks can just happen on solid pipework remember you are driving around a vehicle that creeks bangs and bumps.Things move and become broken and because of this a hab check can be essential as I found out, leaking gas pipe that had a tiny split just make sure you get a good deal as this OP seems to have 
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't need deals I do my own inspection. Fixed appliances should not move and pipework should be installed where it is out of harms way or protected just like the wiring. Anything that is installed by a converter that could be deemed as vulnerable is not acceptable with gas and electricity.
All motor vehicles are subject to road vibration but how often do you hear of a brake pipe union working loose. NEVER


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



Techno100 said:


> I don't need deals I do my own inspection. Fixed appliances should not move and pipework should be installed where it is out of harms way or protected just like the wiring. Anything that is installed by a converter that could be deemed as vulnerable is not acceptable with gas and electricity.
> All motor vehicles are subject to road vibration but how often do you hear of a brake pipe union working loose. NEVER


Cars leak and break all the time thats why garages have service depts.With your train of thought do you think MOT,s are worthwhile?
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

MOT's are essential. They cover moving parts and wear limits
Gas and electrics are not subject to corrosion like brake pipes if installed correctly and protected. The habitation is mostly internal.
Vibration bumps and bangs is used as an excuse for high prices in the 12 volt TV/DVD market but it all got here thousands of miles from China in good condition :lol: :lol:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I have been reading with interest and would comment as follows. 

A competent person who is confident to undertake a inspection/service can do so, however I am sure they would not have the correct Electrical and Gas certification and as such would be liable if anything happens or someone is hurt.

Someone who has not got these skills need to have the inspection/service undertaken by an authorised/approved tradesman, who has been certified with the correct Electrical and Gas testing grades.

Best Regards
Broom
Retired Electrical Engineer


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's a good point made Broom and important to check that anyone charging for work actually has these qualifications and not just claims to have.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

passionwagon said:


> 8O If this is for maintaining your warranty is he approved and generally a VAT receipt is usually the evdence required. :?:


I am having our first Hab service in May by a guy who is NCC regd: but not v.a.t. regd: but it will be valid as I checked with Autocruise


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*REPLY*



Techno100 said:


> That's a good point made Broom and important to check that anyone charging for work actually has these qualifications and not just claims to have.


May I ask what qualilifications you have to do your own testing
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm a JIB approved electrician.
As for testing gas there is a way that anyone can do, it's not rocket science. When you turn your gas bottle OFF there is still gas in the pipework. If you can still light your hob a week or so later without turning the bottle on then you are not leaking.It should burn for a few seconds.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



Techno100 said:


> I'm a JIB approved electrician.
> As for testing gas there is a way that anyone can do, it's not rocket science. When you turn your gas bottle OFF there is still gas in the pipework. If you can still light your hob a week or so later without turning the bottle on then you are not leaking.It should burn for a few seconds.


I must say I am very surprised that a qualified electrician would advise a non qualified person to check there own gas or electricity
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

There is absolutely nothing complicated about a vans electrics.
Just on average 3 radial circuits wired in flex with a socket or a spur on the end. There is more likely hood of your hook up lead having trouble given that it's laid on the ground outdoors.
As for gas like I said it's a simple test anyone can do EVERY time they get their van out all year round.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



Techno100 said:


> There is absolutely nothing complicated about a vans electrics.
> Just on average 3 radial circuits wired in flex with a socket or a spur on the end. There is more likely hood of your hook up lead having trouble given that it's laid on the ground outdoors.
> As for gas like I said it's a simple test anyone can do EVERY time they get their van out all year round.


Maybe thats the case to a qualified electrician but I dont think it is as straight forward as you make out. gas cookers ,gas heaters,fridges, etc etc should not be messed about with and checked by non qualified people its asking for trouble and it devalues the qualifications people have undertaken like yourself whatever field its in.let alone it could prove dangerous.Just my opinion
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I haven't advocated MESSING with anything. If you're one of the crowd that needs a piece of paper for your warranty then all well and good. The rest like me don't need to pay for something that is in my mind un necessary. Most checks are visual inspection, I've explained how gas tightness can be verified and the 230volts is RCD protected. It's very unlikely that any fault won't be found by it. THEN get an electrician. Don't pay for to be told the obvious.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I haven't advocated MESSING with anything. If you're one of the crowd that needs a piece of paper for your warranty then all well and good. The rest like me don't need to pay for something that is in my mind un necessary. Most checks are visual inspection, I've explained how gas tightness can be verified and the 230volts is RCD protected. It's very unlikely that any fault won't be found by it. THEN get an electrician. Don't pay for to be told the obvious.


It was I who said appliances should not be messed with if you read the context correctly.Yes I am "one of the crowd" as you put it who feels that checks should be done by qualified people.Thats fine if you feel youre qualified to do it yourself its just not straight forward like you care to make out and in my opinion good practice to leave the jobs that involve gas etc to the people who know what they are doing as again I feel it could be dangerous.
Bri


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Techno

great gas test could do that every time i go away.

joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

joedenise said:


> Hi Techno
> 
> great gas test could do that every time i go away.
> 
> joe


I do! it's really satisfying to get a 5 second burn when the van's been unused for a couple of weeks.


----------

